
Show HN: In response to the new EU copyright laws, an API to filter user uploads - Max-20
https://filteruploads.com/
======
bgdam
I appreciate the attempt, but honestly, I'm not really sure how you would
build something like this. You'd have to be able to filter audio, video,
images and text.

I'm not even sure if there exists a corpus of copyrighted content anywhere to
compare against. You're probably going to have to build it yourself. And keep
it up to date with not just newly generated content, but also content whose
copyrights expired.

Frankly, even for companies of the FAANG scale, this is a tough challenge, and
I don't think a startup is going to be able to handle this.

~~~
Max-20
There is a trivial way to just analyze the metadata of pictures and videos. If
you take a picture and upload it, it has a lot of information that comes along
with it vs. if you just download it from a random website and re-upload it.
That would catch only the most obvious attempts, for more advanced filtering I
would use machine learning.

You are correct that its a big task, but if one would take it step by step and
start with pictures only I am pretty sure you could come up with a decent
success rate.

------
rahuldottech
It's not an API. It's a website which asks for your email address and says
that it "wants" to offer an API.

~~~
Max-20
Yeah it is about a website that is about an API. To make it easier to read and
comprehend I compressed the info in the title. Thanks for the clarification
though!

------
fs2
Interesting idea, but I think many file upload sites will soon shift to
encryption before uploading (like Firefox Send), making filters impossible.

